#ubuntu-website 2009-01-12
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-13
<qense> hello
<nand> newz2000: hey, thanks for your tips!
<nand> I'll take that into account during my second mockups
<newz2000> my pleasure nand, hope it didn't sound too critical, I think it's good work.
<nand> tips are always welcome!
<nand> now I just need to find time to go on...
<newz2000> the first 90% is so easy compared to the last 10%
<nand> the top bar?
<Flaw> Hi, newz2000
<nand> newz2000: btw, any experience with advanced Drupal caching?
<newz2000> hey Flaw
<newz2000> nand: no, it conflicted with our squid proxies so we have it disabled
<nand> conflicted?
<newz2000> yeah, the double caching caused problems
<newz2000> I don't remember what they were now
<newz2000> I think we have the basic caching turned on
<nand> Right now I'm having non logged in pages being served to logged people, so I guess I have the same pb...
<newz2000> nand: what percentage of your traffic is anonymous users?
<nand> 80%
<nand> I'm considering things like http://2bits.com/articles/increasing-drupals-speed-squid-caching-reverse-proxy.html
<newz2000> so I learned some tricks...
<newz2000> hang on, let me get details...
<nand> okay
<newz2000> boost module
<newz2000> turn on query caching for mysql
<newz2000> use memcached if you have enough ram
<newz2000> the boost module basically serves your site as static content
<nand> what's the difference with drupal built in cache?
<newz2000> I don't know
<newz2000> I was at a drupal conference in Dec and they suggested that
<newz2000> also using memcached for the sessions table since it can be highly contentious on busy sites with a lot of anonymous traffic
<newz2000> I have not tried any of this, just told about it
<newz2000> however I was told this by the buy who wrote the book Professional Drupal Developement. :-)
<nand> memcached is available for postgres?
<newz2000> oh, you're using postgres?
<newz2000> (but yes, memcache is not database dependent)
<nand> ahh, I see the difference :
<nand> "Once Boost has been installed and enabled, page requests by anonymous
<nand> visitors will be cached as static HTML pages on the server's file system."
<nand> Drupal cache stores cached pages... in database.
<nand> that's less efficient
<newz2000> ah, that would be a big difference
<newz2000> why are you using postgres (out of curiosity)?
<nand> because all QA websites used it, and I'm on the same instance :)
<nand> Besides that, it has a very powerfull fulltext search
<nand> get 20ms results in all the brainstorm database
<nand> unlike the 300ms with standard SQL
<newz2000> I'm a big postgres fan, I'm surprised you find the pg full text better than mysql's
<newz2000> the prob with postgres wtih drupal is that it gets far less optimization and attention
<newz2000> you may want to turn on query logging to see if you have queries taking too long and then manually optimize them (with indexes or whatever) and suggest patches to the devs
<newz2000> considering your modest system you will likely notice problems others might not see
<nand> the biggest part of SQL comes from brainstorm itself, and I have already fought a lot to reduce them...
<nand> Still, I have some 300ms queries I wasn't able to reduce
<nand> (one per page, of course)
<nand> I'm thinking : A squid plus a patched Drupal would do the job of the Boost module.
<nand> (patched so that it removes the "nocache" when not logged in)
<newz2000> we have done the same thing for ubuntu.com
<newz2000> yes it would, though squid works best when you give it plenty of ram though (so I hear)
<nand> these are equivalent solutions, so I'd rather go with the first one
<newz2000> give it a shot
<nand> yeah, I'll see with Ng tomorrow
<nand> I'll also ask him about memcached.
<nand> brainstorm.ubuntu.com is _really_ slow right now
<newz2000> I noticed actually
<newz2000> do you know how to use query logging?
<nand> with the devel module?
<newz2000> no, in postgres configuration
<nand> no. Won't that slow down things?
<newz2000> I think you can set it to only log queries that take a certain amount of time
<nand> great!
<newz2000> I think you can set it in ms, so choose 500ms or something
<newz2000> then optimize those queries
<newz2000> check the sessions table especially since it gets a lot of traffic from anonymous users
<nand> indeed
<newz2000> regarding performance, you can probably just leave logging on for a little while and geet plenty of useful data. maybe 15 min would be enough.
<nand> problem is, I don't have direct access to the production server, so that's not easy for me to interact with it
<nand> I can of course turn that on on the staging one, but that's not the same thing
<newz2000> yeah, tell me about it
<nand> at least, I'll try to ask for some load graphes && slow queries tables
<nand> well, some basic stuff
<nand> Ok, that gives me a lot to experiment with tomorrow. Thanks for the tips!
<newz2000> any time. ;-)
<Flaw> newz2000: I will be joining the website team soon, hopefully.
<Flaw> Once I get round to reading the Wiki, and actually joining.
<newz2000> Don't wait, just join the email list and introduce yourself
<Flaw> Ok!
<newz2000> we'll be starting fresh with a new round of projects soon
<Flaw> Ah, awesome! I have no idea how I am going to get involved (I'm sure there are numerous ways I can contribute), but I will pick something up no doubt.
<newz2000> what do you like to do Flaw?
<Flaw> I'm sure there are a few things, -website isn't too specific is it?
<Flaw> (not like -artwork, for example).
<newz2000> yeah, we have a variety of tasks and skills. art, icons, javascript, php, python, drupal, content, usability
<Flaw> newz2000: I'll be sure to take a look on the Wiki.
<Flaw> How many members does your team consist of?
<newz2000> Flaw: depends, there are about a dozen people who were active during the heavy dev period for last release
<newz2000> a lot of people chime in for discussion and brainstorming
<newz2000> I think there are over a hundred subscribed to the list though
<Flaw> Ah, I see!
<newz2000> we're kind of on hold for various reasons
<Flaw> So you actually have access to the website, or is this just a small part, forwarded to another group?
<newz2000> I'm a canonical employee, the ubuntu webmaster
<Flaw> Ah, that's cool!
<newz2000> the team members don't have access to the website yet
<Flaw> I see.
<newz2000> maybe for jaunty + 1 they will
<Flaw> It might be a good idea, to test giving access out, even in small portions to start with!
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> I've got several projects I want to accomplish but there's some reorganizing going on inside canonical so I'm waiting to see who goes where before finalizing my plans for this release
<newz2000> I'm pretty sure we'll do at least these three things:
<newz2000>  * start page (new folder structure, better translation)
<newz2000>  * Uprade to Drupal 6
<newz2000>  * GeoIP for download page
<newz2000> I've got a few other things I'd also like to do
<Flaw> They sound good!
<nand> newz2000: by curiosity, is there the project going on of redesigning ubuntu.com?
<newz2000> nand: not yet
<nand> okay. If it is the case, I'd really like to see that inter website navigation bar happen.
<newz2000> nand: yeah, me too
<newz2000> there is a job opening in London for someone to head up that task
<nand> which task?
<newz2000> redesign of ubuntu.com and related
<nand> didn't saw it on ubuntu.com
<nand> didn't see
<newz2000> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_WD/
<nand> oh yeah, that's mainly design. The area where I'm weak :)
<newz2000> me too (which is why they're hiring someone ;-) )
<newz2000> it will be part of Julian's team, the same team who will be making Ubuntu desktop as beautiful as mac os
<nand> Julian sounded like he knew what he was talking about at UDS :)
<newz2000> I can't wait to meet him
<newz2000> (in person)
<nand> and I'm eager to see the actual results!
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-14
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-15
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hhhhheeeelllllooooo
<newz2000> (cccoold heeere)
<nand> newz2000: hey! Guess what was the performance bottleneck? The session table, with 1.5M entries! That was making a 600ms query for every user, even non registered
<nand> Drupal sucks at session handling
<newz2000> yeah, I've had this exact problem myself
<newz2000> it's worse when you're using mysql since table contention is a serious problem
<nand> we put a cron to clean it regularly
<nand> and for info, the mix of drupal internal cache and squid is bad : registered users are being server anonymous pages
<newz2000> there are three options aren't there, none, basic and extreme
<newz2000> did you try the minimal caching option?
<nand> I did the basic (since not sure about this extreme options side effects)
<nand> right now I've removed drupal internal cache, only squid is live
<newz2000> let me check ubuntu.com... I think the basic is the suggested option
<nand> yep
<nand> it is
<newz2000> no, we're running disabled too, so I guess you're on the right track
<Flaw> Hi
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-16
<Flaw> hello. :-)
<Flaw> hi, newz2000.
<newz2000> hey Flaw
<Flaw> newz2000: i will join the mailing list etc. tonight, i've been busy in work and i've forgotten all about it this week!
<Flaw> but i have time to have a look, and think tonight :-)
<newz2000> cool, we're still kind of idle waiting for direction from above
<newz2000> but i'm starting to make a plan and think I'll have more info on Monday
<Flaw> that's great.
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-17
<qense> hello
<jpds> Hi qense.
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-18
<qense> hello
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-18
<cjohnston> newz2000`: when you get a chance can you take a look at the localization roadmap ive started on...
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-19
<zekopeko_> hi
<zekopeko_> is there somebody who can edit or bug some one that can edit ubuntu.com?
<cjohnston> zekopeko__: whats wrong?
<zekopeko__> typo
<zekopeko__> big one
<zekopeko__> cjohnston, you there?
<cjohnston> yes
<zekopeko__> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2#Known%20issues
<zekopeko__> this line
<zekopeko__> sudo nvidia-config
<zekopeko__> should be
<zekopeko__> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cjohnston> gotcha.. thanks zekopeko__
<zekopeko__> props go to a UF member who noticed it
<cjohnston> newz2000`: 509436
<cjohnston> newz2000`: bug 509436
<ubot3> Malone bug 509436 in ubuntu-website "Spelling error on Alpha 2 page" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509436
<newz2000`> fixed
<cjohnston> thanks newz2000`
#ubuntu-website 2010-01-23
<armenb> Hello
<cjohnston> hi armenb
<armenb> Can someone give me the URL of an ubuntu desktop 9.10 ISO?
<cjohnston> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<cjohnston> You can get it there
<armenb> actually, that's not the URL of the ISO
<armenb> that's the download webpage.
<armenb> I want a URL I can feed to curl or wget.
<armenb> unfortunately, when I click the download link, my browser starts downloading to my local disk, which is not what I want.
<armenb> do you know what i mean?
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> give me a few and ill look...
<cjohnston> in the middle of somethin
<cjohnston> armenb: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/9.10/
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-17
<nhandler> I was just wondering, what do you guys think about having a small button next to each story on planet.ubuntu.com to submit it to the fridge? That way, people could easily/quickly submit interesting stories they see there
<MTecknology> nhandler: kind of a spiffy idea but i can see it being abused pretty easily
<nhandler> MTecknology: Well, I'm not sure about that. Even some of the new stuff we added to ubuntu-news to allow people to submit stories have had very little abuse. All submissions would need to be reviewed, and with a recaptcha or something, I don't think we have bot submissions
<MTecknology> nhandler: I didn't even think about bots; I meant users on the planet that think their story should be on the fridge too
<nhandler> MTecknology: Well, right now, we get almost no submissions of stories, so I think we would welcome getting "too many" submissions. It wouldn't take more than a quick glance to determine whether it is appropriate to be published
<MTecknology> what about if the button was for a vote? once 3 people clicked it, it gets submitted?
<MTecknology> I can see that getting abused to, but that'd make it much harder
<MTecknology> I like the idea, just tossing out extra thoughts :)
<nhandler> MTecknology: Do you think enough users would actually vote for any story to get 3 votes? That would also require a bit more work on the planet side
<MTecknology> i have no idea what to expect from people
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-19
<stas> hi, correct me if I'm wrong, but askubuntu.com is totally not a community project nor canonical one
<head_victim> Well it's in use by the community
<stas> head_victim: yeah, but nothing more
<head_victim> I'm not 100% certain on the inception of the project, I prefer IRC and mailing lists for my support
<stas> true, but I'm looking to migrate our loco forums to osqa or sort of
<stas> and was wondering what was the community input in askubuntu
<head_victim> Ah, our loco is contemplating a forum but I can't see the need for it when the main forums exist already
<stas> head_victim: an askubuntu solution i see would help a lot in support questions, which for a forum is a too nosy place to address
<head_victim> I thought a forum existed as support
<cjohnston> stas: jcastro would be the one to ask
<nhandler> stas: A forum also tends to cater more to discussions. askubuntu aims to get the best answers to questions and make them easily available from search engines and stuff like that. I'm not aware of any locos using a system like askubuntu. Most choose to use a forum instead (especially since they can get a subforum on ubuntuforums.org)
<stas> nhandler: thanks, I agree with you. looks like we'll try a pilot project using osqa for questions and online assistance and leave forums for "flames" :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-21
<mhall119> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey mhall119, what's up?
<mhall119> hey there, one second
<mhall119> I'm going to be writing up some text for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/704990
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704990 in ubuntudeveloperportal "Provide a web development landing page (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Confirmed]
<mhall119> to cover the lp:ubuntu-website themes, lp:ubuntu-django-foundations, and highlight some available packages
<mhall119> do you have any thoughts or ideas on what else I should include?
<mhall119> I was going to highlight the wordpress and drupal packages, etc
<mhall119> newz2000: ^^^
<newz2000> mhall119: hey, sounds like a good idea
<mhall119> anything you'd like to see added?
<mhall119> any other webdev tools, frameworks,etc
 * newz2000 looks more closely
<newz2000> mhall119: no, I think that's a pretty good start
<newz2000> Jono seems to be discussing using Ubuntu as a platform
<newz2000> so presumably that means also explaing the strengths of it's LAMP stack and etc
<mhall119> yeah, I asked him about putting up something for that on the developer portal
<mhall119> so he made the bug and asked me to come up with something
<daker> hey newz2000 from where i can get the white pictograms ?
<newz2000> daker: I have no authoritative source
<daker> ok boss
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-22
 * MTecknology hugs newz2000 
 * MTecknology hugs #ubuntu-website 
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-16
<daker> mhall119, http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2012/01/meeting-friends-in-morocco/
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> So, that's how you look like :D
<daker> ツ
<mhall119> daker: nice
<nigelb> Morning mhall119
<mhall119> I love the old architecture
<mhall119> good evening nigelb
<nigelb> I was playing with mongodb today. I'm actually sort of impressed.
<nigelb> daker: You might find this interesting - https://twitter.com/#!/naglarzk/status/158909627898138624
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-19
<nigelb> G24
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-20
<cjohnston> daker: any chance you have some time to help us work on summit today? there is an event in about 2 weeks that we need to finish working on some stuff
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-22
<knome> how often are the burndowns recalculated @ status.ubuntu.com now? :)
<mhall119> knome: cjohnston would know
<cjohnston> knome: 2h
<knome> cjohnston, i thought there was at least 4h break last night, but what do i know ;)
<cjohnston> oh well.. its not brain surgery
<knome> ;)
<knome> yeah
<cjohnston> daker: ping
<daker_> hello cjohnston
<cjohnston> .
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 daker https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/open-graph/+merge/89602
<dylan-m> Okay, hopefully xchat won't crash again… I'm working on a project that could really use a web service running under ubuntu.com's infrastructure. It'll likely be a cron job that runs every 20 minutes and a set of static json files (~30kB each) that will be accessed quite frequently. Is there somewhere I can look for setting that up? :)
<cjohnston> dylan-m: what are you trying to do
<cjohnston> it depends on what it is
<dylan-m> cjohnston: Two things, actually: one is a proxy for a Twitter search that is shown in the installer slideshow (in case Twitter's API changes, and to avoid blasting them with traffic). The other is a source for translated images, also for the installer slideshow.
<cjohnston> dylan-m: for ubuntu or a different flavor
<dylan-m> cjohnston: For Ubuntu, specifically.
<cjohnston> dylan-m: you should probably start with the people responsible for the installer slideshow
<james_w> heh
<cjohnston> hey james_w.. any chance you have time for some summit code reviews ;-)
<dylan-m> That's me :P But I could chat with some Ubiquity people, come to think of it. They'll surely have some useful pointers, anyway.
<cjohnston> dylan-m: it would be through IS.. you will have to work with them.. I'm wondering if Colin would be good to talk to as well..
<james_w> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> o/
<dylan-m> cjohnston: Okay, thanks!  Is that Colin Watson? Any guess how many fresh installs will happen within the first week or so of 12.04's release, btw? :)
<cjohnston> Yes.. no idea
<james_w> cjohnston, I've reviewed the ones I'm comfortable reviewing
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/920171/+merge/89611 ;-)
#ubuntu-website 2014-01-13
<mhall119> daker: when would is_active be set?
<daker> mhall119: manually...
<daker> mhall119: someone wants his 'public' profile removed
<mhall119> daker: can the user do it manually?
<mhall119> or do one of us need to do it?
<daker> mhall119: no only via the admin
<daker> one of us
<mhall119> ok
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-18
<dholbach> hey mhall119
<dholbach> dpm said there were some deployment issues?
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah, the make migrate-${mp#} failed
<mhall119> not deployment, just testing the upgrade locally
<dholbach> do you have a log?
<mhall119> no, but I can re-create it
<dholbach> that'd be great
<mhall119> are you working today? I thought you were visiting friends
<dholbach> I'm working, but from Lisa's sister's place :)
<mhall119> or are they all still asleep?
<dholbach> they are still asleep
<mhall119> :)
<dholbach> but me being somewhat jetlagged still, I decided to start working early :)
<dholbach> and I had a call with dpm at 7 in the calendar which we didn't cancel beforehand, so I thought "whatever, let's start working" :)
<mhall119> you need to work on this whole "going on holiday thing"
<dholbach> we were at the beach with the kids for the majority of the weekend - I'm fine :)
<mhall119> ok, let me re-run it and I'll pastebin you the output
<dholbach> awesome, thanks
<mhall119> dholbach: so I'm trying with a clean environemnt this time (no virtualenv, no pip-cache) and it's failing to install Django==1.8.5 because it's not in the pip-cache
<dholbach> ok... so that's easily fixed
<dholbach> I'm surprised it's 1.8.5
<dholbach> which version of the branch are you looking at?
<mhall119> yeah, but pip-cache-revno.txt didn't get updated to point to the newest rev of the dependencies branch
<dholbach> can you maybe just do a local pip update and see if that makes it work?
<dholbach> I never quite understood what to do with the pip caches, it'd be good to rule out that the branch itself is broken somehow
<mhall119> I'm updating the pip-cache-revno.txt to 20
<dholbach> and which branch and revno is the project itself?
<dholbach> just so I can replicate what you look at locally
<mhall119> one second, that terminal is busy
<mhall119> I had to re-apply the changes that davidcalle reverted from the branch
<mhall119> because it won't let me merge it, since it's already in trunk's revision history
<mhall119> maybe there was something newer after that revision that I was missing
<mhall119> do you know of a way to force a merge that's already happened in the past?
<dholbach> so revert the revert davidcalle did?
<mhall119> yeah
<dholbach> bzr revert --no-backup -r <revno>?
<mhall119> ok, updating the pip-cache-revno.txt fixed the issue of installing Django==1.8.5
<dholbach> which branch (in LP) are you looking at?
<mhall119> lp:developer-ubuntu-com
<mhall119> rev 188
<dholbach> ok... because https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/django-1.8-cms-2.3 is already updated to Django==1.8.8
<dholbach> the latter already has a bunch of other fixes landed
<dholbach> and https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/rework-importer has changes on top of that (mostly concerning the importer though)
<dholbach> I never figured out which process we use for reviewing and landing things
<mhall119> dholbach: so I was trying to apply https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715/+merge/268471
<mhall119> is there a different branch I should be merging into trunk instead?
<dholbach> I don't quite know what davidcalle had in mind
<dholbach> ~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/django-1.8-cms-2.3 is an evolution of ~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715
 * davidcalle catches up
<dholbach> and ~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/rework-importer has the importer rewrite on top of that
<dholbach> so I'd say let's go with the latter
<dholbach> davidcalle said he had reviewed most of the changes already
<mhall119> ok, but I can't simply merge ~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715 into trunk anymore
<mhall119> and your revert command undid a bunch of other things related to api docs importing
<dholbach> mhall119: I think that's because it has been merged already and was partly backed out, etc
<mhall119> yeah, it's become a revision history mess
<dholbach> I'd ignore the branch
<davidcalle> And +1 ing it, indeed. So: my idea was to merge rework-importer into django-1.8-cms-2.3, then merge the latter into trunk
<davidcalle> mhall119: dholbach: is there something blocking that "plan"?
<dholbach> WFM!
<mhall119> davidcalle: if django-1.8-cms-2.3 is based on 1470715, then you're going to have a bad time merging it into trunk
<davidcalle> Hmm
<dholbach> in the future (once we have smaller proposed changes again), I'd really like it if we had a more formal way of landing things... or at least a way how I can say "here's a change, please let's review, test and land it together" - I'd be happy to help with reviewing other branches as well... I'd just feel more comfortable that way
<davidcalle> +1
<dholbach> mhall119: I think it should be fine to merge it
<mhall119> ok, jumping on a call, then I'll try that
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> ok, looks like there's conflicts when trying to merge django-1.8-cms-2.3 and trunk
<dholbach> if you want, I can try to merge trunk into the latter and resolve things?
<dholbach> resolving the conflicts was fine, but the changes are huge...
<dholbach> davidcalle: ^
<dholbach> ho hum
<davidcalle> dholbach: other changes than the general upgrade?
<dholbach> that seems to drop a lot of required changes for the upgrade
<dholbach> I just tried to update the django-1.8-cms-2.3 branch with what happened in trunk in the meantime
<dholbach> I'll be back in a bit for the team call
<davidcalle> dholbach: I only see a few conflicts on my end, hmm
<davidcalle> Sorry, misread what you wrote
<dholbach> I guess we'll have to just merge django-1.8-cms-2.3 into trunk and then apply a few changes to resolve the conflicts
<dholbach> I can put up a diff in a few
<dholbach> do we do the team call?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm on the call :)
<dholbach> ...now? :)
<dholbach> mhall119: so if you merge the django-1.8 branch into trunk, this is the diff after resolving conflicts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14568773/
<dholbach> maybe we can do that as a first step before we land the importer on top?
<mhall119> dholbach: so do I merge first and then apply that diff, or just apply that diff directly, or just merge?
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> mhall119: first do the merge and watch it fail
<dholbach> then apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/14569342/
<dholbach> and run: bzr resolve
<mhall119> whee, fun, ok let me try
<dholbach> that should complete the merge
<mhall119> yup, applied fully, re-building a local environment now
<dholbach> <3
 * mhall119 isn't used to dholbach being around after lunchtime here
<dholbach> :)
<mhall119> dholbach: there's no update-1470715 make target after doing the above, is it still needed?
<dholbach> no, not really
<dholbach> we need to run a migration step, but that should be it
<mhall119> what's the proper command for that step?
<mhall119> and do I need to do the first two steps from https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715/+merge/268471 ?
<dholbach> mhall119: ./manage.py migrate?
<dholbach> the first commands would be good to run on the real site
<mhall119> There is no South database module 'south.db.sqlite3' for your database. Please either choose a supported database, check for SOUTH_DATABASE_ADAPTER[S] settings, or remove South from INSTALLED_APPS
<mhall119> it doesn't look like the merge+patch made the necessary changes to developer_portal/settings.py
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> developer_portal/settings.py is unmodified?
<mhall119> dholbach: there was a couple changes in your patch diff, but nothing to move away from south and mptt and such
<dholbach> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/django-1.8-cms-2.3/view/head:/developer_portal/settings.py does not have "south" in it
<mhall119> well I didn't get those changes when I merged it into trunk, so it was probably in one of the revisions that was merged and then backed out on the other branch
<dholbach> ugh
<dholbach> ok...
<dholbach> I don't know - how do we want to proceed
<dholbach> do you want to push these changes to trunk and we work on trunk together to resolve this?
<dholbach> it can't be too many changes until we get it to work again
<dholbach> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> I really don't want to break trunk
<mhall119> and while there may be only a few changes to get it working, it's finding out what those changes are that might take a while
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> dholbach: can you try rebasing the 1.8 branch on trunk?
<mhall119> using bzr rebase?
<dholbach> or we just create a soon-trunk branch
<dholbach> and work on that until it's fully working
<dholbach> I don't care
<dholbach> I never used bzr rebase
<mhall119> we could do that too
<mhall119> either way would fix our revision history problem I think
<dholbach> ok - can you push your changes to lp:~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/soon-trunk?
<mhall119> yeah, one second
<dholbach> rock and roll
 * mhall119 really isn't used to dholbach being around after 5pm his time
<dholbach> sorry about that
<mhall119> it's like the whole world is backwards
<dholbach> yeah, I know :)
<mhall119> branch pushed
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> looking at it now
<dholbach> mhall119: I picked a bunch of changes from the branch, here's what's left: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14571488/
<dholbach> or maybe I should rather say "where the 1.8 branch and trunk diverge"
<dholbach> some of the changes are fine and things you recently introduced in trunk
<mhall119> anything related to API docs importation should take what's in trunk
<mhall119> and all the po files can just be re-generated
<dholbach> updated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14571528/
#ubuntu-website 2016-01-19
<dholbach> mhall119: ok, updated again, after 'make dev' I can run the site
<dholbach> merging lp:~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/rework-importer creates some small problems but not too many
<dholbach> do you want me to merge that too?
<dholbach> or wait?
<dholbach> mhall119: ^?
<mhall119> dholbach: into the soon-trunk branch?
<dholbach> ep
<dholbach> yep
<mhall119> makes sense, yeah
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> dholbach: I'm about to EOD for dinner, but leave me messages and I'll get back to it in the morning
<dholbach> I guess I'll EOD soon too
<dholbach> but yeah, will do
<dholbach> I'll have another look over the changes I can see
<dholbach> mhall119: AFAICS it should be fine now
<dholbach> fine to merge
<dholbach> I can propose an MP, so we can take a look at it together
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/soon-trunk/+merge/283019
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you tomorrow! :)
#ubuntu-website 2020-01-18
<sweb> accourding to chat with lubuntu developer guide to install lubuntu is invalid
<sweb> on this page https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<sweb> INVALID: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
